# Take NREMT-B test monday....advice please!!!!



## Chall09 (Dec 17, 2009)

I could really use some advice on what is the best way to prepare for the NREMT-B Test. I take it on Monday (Dec. 21st). 

Any advice, any FREE websites for practice tests besides EMTB.com, would be really appreciated. 

Thank you for doing what you do. Hope to join you soon! 

-Chall09


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 17, 2009)

No disrespect, but if you're taking the test Monday and looking for study tips now... you're a few weeks behind the 8 ball.

The best online study guide is JB Test Prep, but it's 40 bucks. There are also several 'test prep' books at your local book store, but I think cramming a couple of days before the test is a bad idea. 

If you MUST cram, look over all of the objectives for each chapter in your EMT text book. if you can answer the objectives, you'll do fine. Subjects that normally cause issues with NREMT test success are Airway, cardiac and OB. 

Good luck...don't stress. If you did well in class, you'll do fine on the test.


----------



## bigpurpleseaturtle (Dec 17, 2009)

Pren Hall has subtests on all the chapters in their book, it helped me out a lot in class. The NREMT is easy, at least that is how I felt, definitely a stressful test though.  GOOD LUCK


----------



## bulldog20 (Dec 17, 2009)

just breathe. its all info you have learned before.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry, should have posted this link, too.

EMTlife sticky with EMT practice test info.


----------



## atropine (Dec 17, 2009)

Drink some Corona's the night before and you will be fine.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 17, 2009)

atropine said:


> Drink some Corona's the night before and you will be fine.



:exclONT DRINK CORONAS!! ....drink miller!!!


----------



## exodus (Dec 17, 2009)

The test was easy, but stressful..


----------



## bunkie (Dec 17, 2009)

The test is easier then some make it seem. Just remember the basics and you'll be fine. Scene size up, ABC's. There will usually always be two right answers, pick the better answer. And don't read too much into a question, go with the info you have. Don't assume outside of it.


----------



## EMS25 (Dec 17, 2009)

Read through your notes and your book again. 
Here is webpage which I used:  www.prenhall.com/emtachieve/

Other than that just relax and don't overthink it.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 17, 2009)

good luck!


----------



## MusicMedic (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry to high jack the thread.... but is anyone else _Excited_ to take their NREMT exam? 

im actually looking forward to it! ive been going to the NREMT website everyday to see if they processed my application yet, and low and behold they still are ugh i cant wait hopefully it should be done tommarow!!!

i hopefully ill get a test date within the next week or two, i really want to take it fresh out of class and get it done and over with!!!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 18, 2009)

C'mon, really?  If you look at the NREMT Forum you'll find 229 threads, most dealing with testing and tips to successfully pass the Registry exam.  The people on this board are some of the smartest and most helpful in EMS, but we can't do it all for you.  That aside, best of luck on the test, and know your skill sheets. Even thought it's a written test, they can be a big help.


----------



## andydrumm05 (Dec 18, 2009)

Just go over your weak points. Don't over study. If you over study, you'll surely fail. Just relax and don't stress out. Look at it like you're taking the ACT or other standardized test when you were in school. Get a good night's sleep, eat breakfast that morning, and just relax when you are taking it. Read what the question is asking. Do NOT read into the question. Remember your ABC's. Good luck!!


----------



## Chall09 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you all. I feel pretty confident.


----------



## Cubs80 (Dec 20, 2009)

*I took the NREMT Yesterday (EMT-B)*

I took the EMT-B test yesterday and I have to say there is no last minute studdying that you can do.  That test was totaly hard.  I have taken many tests (various gov't and I have an MBA) and this test was the hardest I have ever taken.  I thought the GMAT was a piece of cake compared to this.   I felt pretty crappy comming out of it.  I got to question 75 before getting kicked out.  My last question was totaly easy and I got it, but I felt like it was my only easy one.  Uhg, now I have to wait till Monday to find out if I passed.


----------



## bigpurpleseaturtle (Dec 20, 2009)

SPELL CHECK


----------



## Cubs80 (Dec 20, 2009)

bigpurpleseaturtle said:


> SPELL CHECK



Why should I?  I have you to look it over for me.


----------

